# 안녕히 주무세요~ / ㅋㅋㅋ / 다음에 뵙시다 / 좋은 꿈 꾸세요



## KaRiNe_Fr

Hi there,

This is a corean sentence... I think it's a sort of farewell, but don't know precisely, so I have no more context. It's just said before going to sleep at night.
If someone can help me to understand, it would be nice. 
This was written on 4 lines:

안녕히 주무세요~
ㅋㅋㅋ
다음에 뵙시다 
좋은 꿈 꾸세요

Thanks!


----------



## jun

*안녕히 주무세요*~: Good night!
*ㅋㅋㅋ* : It's short for 크크크, which means an evil chuckle in the back of the throat.
*다음에 뵙시다: *.: See you later! There's no such word as "뵙시다". It's 봅시다 or 뵈요. I think it's most probably a typo.
*좋은 꿈 꾸세요:* Have a sweet dream!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Thank you very much jun, that's very kind of you.


----------



## jun

You're welcome!


----------

